# Drinking puke



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

OK, im sure some of u saw this and it might have been posted as its everywhere. This is from the Opie and Anthony show with the guy who pukes up all the eggnog onto the future intern. This is two funny.
Link may take a sec to go. here it is.
http://www.foundrymusic.com/opieanthony/displayheadline.cfm/id/10806/div/opieanthony/headline/The_BABY_BIRD_VIDEO___.html
click on the baby bird video link once there.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks johnny,I really wanted to see that.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

skullboy said:


> Thanks johnny,I really wanted to see that.


and ur thoughts were.....funny huh, bunch of nuts, I could see if it was a bunch of us dudes drinking late at night but, damn!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

OMG!!

I laughed really really hard and then gagged a little too. LOL

That was the most disgustingly hilarious thing I have ever seen!!

Thanks!!! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Jesus roller skating Christ


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't think I needed to watch that.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't think I needed to watch that.


Yeh, but yeh did....it was probabaly good for ya to have a lafh/gag like that hauntie.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Damn. I used to like eggnog.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Otaku said:


> Damn. I used to like eggnog.


Makes me want more of it!!! LOL


----------

